# Choosing a training facility.



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1. Qualifications of the trainers
2. Access to higher level classes and GOALS
3. Reasonable cost
4. Reasonable distance
5. Preferable training conditions


^ Let me explain.  

When I brought Jacks home, I looked into Petsmart because it was convenient, and at the time I was more than a little disgruntled with private trainers. Long story short, I had signed up with our old trainer for puppy classes before I even brought Jacks home. Cost me over $100. But she wound up cancelling the classes practically 2 weeks before the start date, and because of the location, she was only able to refund 1/2 the price. So I was out $50 and had to find another place to train. 

I was appalled at the.... lack of knowledge.... displayed by the woman teaching the classes, and the lack of space given to the trainers taking the classes. Sardines! It was ridiculous how little benefit I could see taking these classes. And these were still EXPENSIVE classes! 

I wound up taking classes on Saturdays at a private training facility. And Jacks did so well that I probably was easily talked into taking further classes instead of just training on my own (which I was initially planning to do). 

That private training facility has a huge fully matted training floor. The head instructor taught classes up through the top levels in obedience, and she also has many ties with the other training club. So you have a lot of exposure to really trainers and everything in every class was geared towards helping the dogs excel. 

This means lots of room to train. Classes set up in such a way that these dogs are not constantly in another dog's space. You have room to work. And because these facilities are geared towards competition and these teachers want their students to excel, they are right on your butt helping you train that dog.

Distance is probably a personal thingy. I wouldn't drive farther than 50 minutes for a weekly class. Generally when everything is going, I have a Monday class which is about 25 minutes away. I have a Wednesday class which is about 35 minutes away. And I have a "every other week" Thursday class, which is about 45-50 minutes away. <- The furthest one is probably the best one of the three, as these are private lessons with somebody who gives me 2 hours to work on whatever I want to work on.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I tried to ask around among other dog owners and used the Internet to see what's available within a manageable distance. Look at who teaches the classes . . . how much and what type of experience do they have. I look at what the course offerings are. I like to see a progression from puppy through more advanced good manners and CGC. If you think in the future you might be interested in something like rally, agility, competition obedience, etc., do they offer that? You want to inquire about the training style and make sure it's what you're comfortable with. It helps to meet the trainer in person and observe a class if possible. If there is a training club in your area, that may be a good choice at a lower cost than the commercial training centers.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

I planned on training her myself as we'll and so far she's been great. I however have only ever owned small dogs so I just want a well behaved happy dog. Don't get me wrong I know they will act up I just mean I want her to know everything she needs to to excel in whatever comes he way. Right now she's almost 4 months old and knows more commands than my room mates 2 year old Jack Russell. I haves reached out to a couple places and petco or smart were not really on my list for that reason. I'm afraid that the trainers themselves are not well trained.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

This might sound dumb but what are the qualifications that the trainer has. I saw many went to school or trained under so and so. 
Sorry this is my first golden so I'm full of questions but just really want to learn.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am very fussy about classes and now use them primarily as distraction. I choose my primary obedience instructors via online classes.

You need to feel fully comfortable with the training methods used, the facility and the distance travelled to class. 

Some people are very comfortable with play sessions, others are not - this too may factor into your training choices. 

Some facilities use training collars, others do not - this might be a serious consideration.

You also need to factor in the expertise of the instructor(s) - can they handle your dog's issues and dogality? Every dog has issues - too friendly or timid of people, mouthy or hand shy, eager & fearless or careful etc If the instructor knows how to train a variety of dogs that would be wonderful especially if the instructor might also be able to guide you should you choose to compete.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jleigh said:


> This might sound dumb but what are the qualifications that the trainer has. I saw many went to school or trained under so and so.
> Sorry this is my first golden so I'm full of questions but just really want to learn.


 Very basically - I think a person has to have trained longer than 5 years and trained more than 1 dog. There is a lot of dog psychology type stuff which goes into switching gears per dog. Per individual issue. 

I don't have a lot of interest in people who like dogs and took a class to become an instructor. I believe hands on experience trumps book learning when it comes to dogs.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you right now, looking for a good training hall. I want to get Joeys CGN before the end of the year but want to go to a formal hall and get some practise in before we do it... im having a heck of a time finding any halls that are less then 45 mins away... The closest, and so far one I like the most is 50 mins. Good luck in your search! Totally recommend puppy classes though! They're very good for the dog and handler


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It is all a little confusing. There are organizations like APDT and CPDT that certify dog trainers. I like to get a picture of how long the person has been teaching, what kinds of dogs they have personally and in their classes, what kind of activities have they participated in with their dogs. If they've trained with "so and so" ask them what style of training that person has and/or look them up on the Internet. With a Golden I think you're best with a positive style of training and I like to see other Goldens or similar dogs in the class. Personally with a Golden, I wouldn't go for a trainer whose experience is in protection dogs, shutzhund, or one who advocates use of harsh training techniques. I'm also not personally keen on trainers who own or do a lot of work with fussy or small dogs. 

With respect to your comment: _ I just want a well behaved happy dog. Don't get me wrong I know they will act up I just mean I want her to know everything she needs to to excel in whatever comes he way. _If you can find classes and have the time and money for them, training up through CGC should get you where you want to be. The other thing to work on is socialization . . . take your dog out as much as possible meeting lots of people in different settings. I think it really makes a big difference for them.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

I was wondering if the psychology part was important as there is a guy around here that has a degree or cert not sure what to call I. In doggie psych. Thanks everyone for the advice I just don't wanna choose one for puppy class then have to change if I decide I want her to continue on. Thanks everyone!!!
TheZs I have been exposing her to as much as I can. She will officially have all of her shots next week and plan to let her experience more once she is fully vaccinated. I looked at the socialization check list on here and have been trying to check as many things off as I can. I try to touch tail, ears, feet eft as much as possible.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've done classes where I heeled the dog right out of them because I felt the training methods much too harsh and abusive. I've done Petsmart and was very pleasantly surprised, but it depends on the trainer teaching. Mine had a lot of experience teaching privately as well as working and teaching at Petsmart. I've done a big training facility- we learned, but it wasn't really our favorite place to train. I've done personal training with a trainer at home. I finally found a trainer that meshes completely with what I feel the dogs need and I want to see and I am very happy we found her. 

My advice is to see if you can go witness a few classes and see if what you are seeing is what you think you and your dog might enjoy doing together. If you don't both enjoy it, then keep on looking. It should be a fantastic bonding experience as well as a learning experience.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

I actually stopped by one place today on my way home from doing errands and that place is a no as they don't train year round because they do more boarding and doggie daycare than training. I do t want so,done who only trains part time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jleigh said:


> I was wondering if the psychology part was important as there is a guy around here that has a degree or cert not sure what to call I. In doggie psych..


I'm skeptical of a lot of the doggy degree junk, because it seems like you have a lot of young people taking these classes so they can get a jump ahead of people who actually have real world knowledge of dogs and handling dogs and situations. 

I guess the best example of that is the people I choose to teach me. Meaning people with that real world knowledge. 

- I've been training dogs since I was 11 years old. And been around many really good dog trainers since then. And... well, it's been longer than 5 years. 

Generally I have a very solid foundation when it comes to dog training. Probably the most awesome thingy about that is I've started taking private lessons from a lady and many of the things she's elaborating in full detail - I know already, and have done with my dogs. I think that's a huge reflection of all the good dog trainers that I've come in contact with in my life, and learning hands on with my own dogs. This lady has some different techniques or ideas which put a new spin on what I already know how to do - a lot of this is geared towards not just getting the results I want, but getting the drive and enthusiasm that I want. 

I would expect somebody teaching me stuff to know as much as I do - and MORE - for it to be worthwhile. 

When it comes to family pet dog type trainers, like you are - I think it is a waste of your money going to somebody whose best credential is they throw a good party for the puppies. And or pitch socialization as the key reason to take classes from them. And or they are going to be echoing something they read out of book or saw on a TV show. 

If it's very basic dog training - your dog should be a CGC in reality by the end. That means no special harnesses. No treats constantly needed. No restraints or cautions when it comes to letting your dog loose in your yard or going out on off leash hikes with your dog and being able to call your dog back to heel if you see anyone coming or you see an issue ahead of your dog. 

That is essentially what a well trained dog should be. Taking classes somewhere - you should have an instructor intent on getting you there and being straight up honest. Results don't happen overnight.


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

I would honestly love for her to be able to get her cgc and depending on how well she does I would go from there. I think she will catch on fast and if she does then I would like to take it further.


----------

